# What country produced your favourite aircraft?



## Watanbe (May 22, 2008)

What country/countries produced your favourite planes of the war. 

My list goes something this

British (like Spit, hurri, Tempest, Lanc, Wellington, Mossie, Beaufighter seriously who can hate)
Germans
Americans
Russians
French
Japanese


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2008)

Most of my favourite a/c are American and British, and usually the lesser known/unsung types, eg Vengeance, Baltimore, Beaufort, P-40, Buffalo etc. Apart from that I like alot of the Japanese stuff and the Boomerang and Wirraway from Oz.


----------



## seesul (May 22, 2008)

USA/B-17G,P-51D,P-38J
GERMANY/FW190A-8,TA-152H-1
UK/Spit Mk.IX,Tempest


----------



## timshatz (May 22, 2008)

US. Reliable, generally good range and got better as the war went on. Mass produced and improved steadily. Most of the major producers could claim that as well. But the US also upgraded and introduced new models all the way through the war. 

Germany produced more advanced aircraft but were really trying to fight a 1940 war with 1950 aircraft, at least towards the end. Never produced a strategic bomber and had problems bringing the new models into service and ending production of older models. Most problems of this nature were political. 

Britian is a close second but loses big points for never developing a long range fighter. Might lose points for production levels but then would gain them back for efficiency of that production. 

Soviets made good, solid aircraft. Easy to use, easy to maintain. Did the job. But never produced a strategic bomber of any consequence. 

Japan was even when the war started, maybe even ahead with the Zero and Betty. But couldn't keep up. The designs were good, but the manufacturing capacity just wasn't there. Admin/Planning was average at best as well. Never developed a strategic bomber (or even a decent large bomb either).


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 22, 2008)

USA - My top three favs of all time.....

1) B-17
2) P-38
3) B-25

TO


----------



## Waynos (May 22, 2008)

God it is so hard to choose my favourites, I guess I like 'curavceous' fuselage designs because as I sit thinking the Beaufighter, B-26 and Breguet 693 are in my head, from fighters I like the look of the Spit Hurri, obviously, but also the Hawker F2/43 Fury (Napier Sabre model), He 100 and P-39.


----------



## Kruska (May 22, 2008)

Watanbe said:


> What country/countries produced your favourite planes of the war.
> 
> My list goes something this
> 
> ...



Hello Watanbe

Aussie ehh.. well then don’t forget your very indigenous flying object the BOOMERANG.  

As for me it would be Germany and the USA or USA and Germany, whatever, all the other countries just produced flying machines not really AIRCRAFTS. 

Okay now let’s lean back and wait for the Englanders to come    


Regards
Kruska


----------



## v2 (May 22, 2008)

USA:
P-51D,
P- 47
B-17G


----------



## buzzard (May 22, 2008)

A tough call, but I prefer practical, efficient a/c over flashy prima donnas...So, it's gotta be the USA.

Lightning
Thunderbolt
Mustang
Corsair
Hellcat
Avenger
Mitchell
Invader

Pretty good stuff...

EDIT: can't believe I forgot the the C-47! Sheesh...


----------



## tomo pauk (May 22, 2008)

Hey, isn't the P-38 flashy  

I prefer the products with 'Made in USA' label on it. Even more if the front is occupied by a big radial engine.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

Hard to choose a single aircraft but for general purposes my top 3 would be:

Germany - love the Fw 190, Me 410 and Fw 200, among others.

Britain - Love the Hurricane.

USA - favs are the P-51 and P-40


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2008)

For me it has to be Germany because she produced my favorite aircraft including the:

Bf 109G
Fw 190D
Ta 152H
Ju 88

After that I like:

2. USA
3. England
4. Japan
5. Italy
6. Russia
7. France


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

That's strange, clicked other, but it produced France as my choice 
My Favorites are:
1. Fokker G.I - NL
2. Bf109 - Germany
3. B25 Mitchel - USA
4. Hurricane - GB


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2008)

Yeah that probably happened while I was updating the poll.

I will change your vote to Other.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah that probably happened while I was updating the poll.
> 
> I will change your vote to Other.



Thanks, Adler, I thought somebody was playing a joke


----------



## Kruska (May 22, 2008)

Hello D.A.I.G.

Is there a chance for multiple entries?  Germany USA alike

I do favor the 190D-11 just as much as a P-51H
And the same would go for a 190A-8 to a F4U

Regards
Kruska


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2008)

It is only set for single posts.


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2008)

Germany.

Bf-109
Fw-190
Fw-190D
Ta-152
Do-335
He-162
Me-262
Ar-234
Ho-229 (I know it was still in prototype phase, but still)

Then I would go with.

USA
Japan
UK
Italy
Russia
France


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2008)

Ya know a bit of prejudiced nationalistic pride had me vote US as my favorite WW2 aircraft the P-38 was built by my former employer, but I have great admiration for many aircraft produced during WW2.

P-38
B-29
Fw190D
Spitfire Mk I
Lysander
PBY
Me163
P-47
Mc202

except for the first 3 no order


----------



## Watanbe (May 22, 2008)

cheers for adding the poll Adler. Kruska I love the Boomerang and Wirriway but something about the British designs also interested me and took my fancy over the others. I didnt want to be typical and turn it into a vote for you nation thing haha.


----------



## kool kitty89 (May 23, 2008)

But the Wirrawar was a license built T-6 and the Boomarang was a development of it, so the Boomarang was a development of a US plane. 
So I guess you could say it has shared heritage


----------



## Wildcat (May 23, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> But the Wirrawar was a license built T-6 and the Boomarang was a development of it, so the Boomarang was a development of a US plane.
> So I guess you could say it has shared heritage



Actually the Wirraway was derived from the NA-16 and not a licence built T-6.


----------



## kool kitty89 (May 23, 2008)

Right. 
And the NA-16 was developed into the T-6 (NA-26), and separately into the Wirraway.


----------



## drgondog (May 23, 2008)

Kruska said:


> Hello Watanbe
> 
> Aussie ehh.. well then don’t forget your very indigenous flying object the BOOMERANG.
> 
> ...



You know how to strap on the hob nail boots and jump in - lol.

I have about six different 'favorite' planes - some debatable as Best or Most Important or just plain pretty

B-17, P-51B, F4U, Ta 152, Spit XIV and Mossie

There are six others that I didn't mention that are just not my favorites but truly great a/c

Fw 190D and Me 109G, C-47, Lancaster, B-29 and A-26

So the clear predjudice is US with UK and LW a close second on the 'subjective scale'. The US seems to be unarguably the one that developed top notch quality and quantity of every type a/c for every mission in the shortest possible time.

The Luftwaffe produced the top Fighter, and just because of advances in jet propulsion, the most important cross section of advanced systems in fighters/recon/medium bomber and rockets of all dimensions. They had the 50's in their hands in 1945.

The Brits put many innovative a/c in the air but also some of the best advances in radar, bombsights, gunsights and little things that made a difference like G Suits.

I was still studying German and Brit thought leaders in aero in the 60's


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2008)

Surprised you chose the 'B' model of the Mustand Drgn. Any thoughts why?


----------



## Watanbe (May 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Surprised you chose the 'B' model of the Mustand Drgn. Any thoughts why?



bad taste? hahah sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## parsifal (May 24, 2008)

I think I have to vote Britain, but its hard to choose to be hones

My favourites are (for today at least)

Mosquito
Tempest
Beafighter
Stringbag (who cant love the darlin)

I am partial to some of the jap planes as well

Emily
Dinah
Myrt
Grace

US
B-29
B-17
B-24

Soviet
Yak-3
Il-2
Tu-2

Italian
MC 200, 202, 2005


Germany

Me 262
AR 234
FW189

To be honest, I like all aircraft, have done so for years. Dont know much, but I love to watch em fly, and love to read about them too. Its the little boy in me I guess


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (May 24, 2008)

My favorites are -

1: Arsenal VG-33
http://img475.imageshack.us/img475/8235/vg33highrez8lm.jpg

2: Dewoitine D.520
http://www.funaereacv.es/Actividades/images/dewoitine_d_520.sized.jpg

3: Breguet 693
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/9108/gbr693yw3.jpg

In order of preference:

France
Russia
UK 
Italy
Tie: US - Germany
Japan


"Other" votes go to: Holland, Romania, and Yugoslavia


----------



## vincemv (May 24, 2008)

I'd have to go with the bf-109E. Just something about it's looks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> My favorites are -
> 
> 1: Arsenal VG-33
> http://img475.imageshack.us/img475/8235/vg33highrez8lm.jpg
> ...




And you say that others are biased....

Naw its cool man!


----------



## drgondog (May 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Surprised you chose the 'B' model of the Mustand Drgn. Any thoughts why?



Yeah - with the malcom hood it had a classy but lethal look - just as a 109G appears to me. Nasty predators.

Then, simply it was a better performing version than any until the P-51H two years later. Major 'bad' on it were the stupid angle mounts and belt feed mech - saved a lot of german lives... and not discovering the wheel door uplock issue as well as the ammo door distorsion under high lift conditions.

I've talked to many 51 jocks that talk wistfully about the climb, acceleration and turn advantages of the B/C over the D. But they liked the D armament, the better reliability and the visibility and still felt it was better than the 'other guy' just not QUITE as manueverable.. that extra 900 pounds did make a small to medium difference.


----------



## pbfoot (May 24, 2008)

I'll opt for Canadian made 
Mossie
Lanc
Catalina
Helldiver

only thing lacking is a better fighter but the Brits didn't think the colonials were capable of making Spits so all we had for fighter was the Hurri, funny thing though 5 years later we were making their Sabres until they had something capable on line
but in all seriousness I'd go for the US all round they made better aircraft
the 
B24
P51
Catalina 
Dak
Corsair
ad infinitum


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (May 24, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And you say that others are biased....
> 
> Naw its cool man!





Well, this _IS_ a favorites thread. 8) 

Seriously though, every other week or so, when I come home from work, I check out the newsstand and magazine rack and find a magazine with yet more articles devoted to either the P-51 or the Me-262. I often wonder the true capabilities of the more famous aircraft when compared with their pilot skills. Enough about these aircraft already! 

My favorite US/German aircraft happen to be, coincidentally, trainers: the PT-22 Recruit and the Bucker Bu 131. I never see any articles written about them or their international counterparts.


Oh, and final note - I'm hearing from other aviation enthusiats that a retired USAF officer-now aircraft restorer at Dayton Ohio's WPAFM-is currently writing a book or article on his latest research of the Me-163 Komet. He theory is based mostly on mounting evidence that most of the Me-163 engine and structural failures were due not to faulty design, but to sabotage during their contruction by *_gasp_* French slave laborers.

Paper/or book ( mosty likely a lengthy article ) to be published this coming Fall. I'll forward it here if I ever come across it.


----------



## kool kitty89 (May 24, 2008)

Agree Bill,

Malcolm hood P-51B/C does look classy, and more deadly.


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Bill, just curious as the D always gets the press.


----------



## ponsford (May 25, 2008)

I always thought that the P-51 B had nicer lines and was aesthetically more pleasing than the P-51D. The P-51 A had very nice lines too. The Mustang I's and II's in RAF service were very attractive aircraft, maybe the nicest of the lot.


----------



## trackend (May 25, 2008)

I'm a bit out of the flow with my choice but even as a kid in the early 60's I did and still do love the Fairey Swordfish as a fighter Its the Spitfire as a mean son of a bitch its the Stuka and as representing what a nation did for others a long way from home I go for the B17 (thats why Im as Sally B supporters member) the list I have is too long for this thread but most represent the young men who never went home rather than the machines themselves having said that a flight of Spites sweeping down the field at Duxford makes the hairs on the back of my neck tingle I can tell you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2008)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> Well, this _IS_ a favorites thread. 8)



I was only kidding with you man...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2008)

I'm partial to the P-47-D or N, the Do-335 Pfeil, the TA-152, the Martin B-26 Marauder, the P-61 Black Widow, the A-26 Invader, the F4U Corsair. I could go on but you guys would probably get bored to death.


----------



## renrich (May 26, 2008)

It's big, it's blue, it's the F4U, USA. The designer, Rex Beisel,sounds like a German. A close second would be the Spit.


----------



## smg (May 27, 2008)

the soviet mig-15,21,29,30,31 and su 37and 47


----------



## drgondog (May 27, 2008)

renrich said:


> It's big, it's blue, it's the F4U, USA. The designer, Rex Beisel,sounds like a German. A close second would be the Spit.



How about Mustang (and F-86 and F-100) chief designer Edgar Schmeud..at NAA


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 27, 2008)

I like the big 5 of US Air Force WWII planes, P-38, P-51, P-47, P-40 and P-39. Yes, even the little P-39. 

Aside from that I like the Corsair, the Spitfire, Bf 109, Yak-7, and the Hawker Typhoon. My hats off to the British for making some of the most agile, and to the Germans for beating us in aircraft technology, like the Me 262 and Jet bombers.


----------

